# WWDC, Salons et autres manisfestations [2004]...



## Laurent_G (16 Janvier 2004)

J'aimerais bien aller au salon de Solutions Linux pour l'entreprise  le 4 février depuis Lyon.

Vous pouvez voir les exposants et les conférences de la journée du 4, ( celle où Apple est présente )  sur le site [url="http://www.solutionslinux.fr"]www.solutionslinux.fr[/url] .

Je vous propose un aller-retour dans la journée en Clio II 1.5l dci.
Il y a 3 places de libres, on partage les frais de gasoil, de péage et de parking.

Laissez moi un message ici et sur le mail de macG.


----------



## c-66 (23 Mars 2004)

Est-ce que qqn a prévu d'aller au séminaire Driven By Design le 31 mars à Lausanne ? 

Infos : http://www.apple.com/chfr/series/drivenbydesign/


----------



## iMax (23 Mars 2004)

J'ai vu qu'il y avait ce truc... Mais c'est pas dans mon domaine et je manque de temps... Je ne viendrai donc pas.


----------



## sylko (24 Mars 2004)

Je vais certainement y faire un saut. Je ne m'attends pas à y découvrir grand chose.

C'est surtout pour y rencontrer du monde.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2004)

Je me suis inscrit et j'y serai.


----------



## iMax (24 Mars 2004)

Je ne viens pas non plus pour rencontrer du monde, il y a la SAES samedi et j'ai bcp de boulot...


----------



## ricchy (24 Mars 2004)

Je vais être de la party, mais dès 13h30.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2004)

Cette rencontre sera intéressante et permettra de sonder l'état du monde des arts graphiques en Suisse vis-à-vis d'Apple. Surtout au vu des récentes nouvelles.

Si on y rencontre que trois pékins, faudra peut-être s'inquiéter...


----------



## sylko (24 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Cette rencontre sera intéressante et permettra de sonder l'état du monde des arts graphiques en Suisse vis-à-vis d'Apple...



Sacrée formule...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Sacrée formule...



On essaie, on essaie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Reste que ça sera l'occasion de voir la réaction d'Apple à propos des récents switches inverses des maisons d'édition en Suisse.

Ah? On aura pas le doit de poser ce genre de questions?


----------



## FANREM (25 Mars 2004)

Bonjour,

Voici un salon qui ouvre ses portes aujourd'hui et qui devrait en interesser plus d'un d'entre vous.  Site Internet 
Personne n'y va ?


----------



## sylko (30 Mars 2004)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> Je vais être de la party, mais dès 13h30.



A demain.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> A demain.



On sera au moins trois alors. 

Cyril tu viens finalement?


----------



## c-66 (31 Mars 2004)

Finalement je n'arriverais pas à venir, c'est bien dommage.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mars 2004)

veejee qu'est-ce qu'ils foutent au CI pour que les deux DNS pètent constamment? ras-le-bol te tcheu, sont passé sous windows ou bien?


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Finalement je n'arriverais pas à venir, c'est bien dommage.



Dommage. Je viens de rentrer de cet expo. Du forum il y avait, Sylko, Ricchy et moi. Les présentations Adobe et Apple étaient assez sympas... on est pas allé à la dernière, celle de Quark. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ils sont venus nous chercher quatre fois pour nous dire que ça commençait... On leur a répondu qu'on était pas intéressé.


----------



## sylko (31 Mars 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Finalement je n'arriverais pas à venir, c'est bien dommage.



Tu n'as rien raté!


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as rien raté!



C'était quand même sympa... Et Sylko a ramassé un paquet d'iTunes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon, le patron d'Apple Suisse est pas vraiment un clône de Steve Jobs... Il est tout petit, tout rouquin et touche quasiment pas un mot de français...


----------



## mki (31 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, le patron d'Apple Suisse est pas vraiment un clône de Steve Jobs... Il est tout petit, tout rouquin et touche quasiment pas un mot de français...



lol, je cite: "Je suis très heureuse que vous êtes ici ! "

je suis aussi partit après la conférence d'Adobe, il devait plus rester grand monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon dans l'ensemble c'était plutot bien et j'ai trouvé sympa le petit lunch gratos.


----------



## steph (1 Avril 2004)

Eh bien, vous n'avez rien raté car la présentation Quark était vraiment à chier, il nous ont présenté l'annulation multiple, les tableaux et imports de tableax Excel, le seul truc sympa c'est d'avoir des formats différents dans un même document, mais ça Freehand le fait depuis toujours alors ils ont vraiment rien inventé 

j'allais oublié que ce logiciel est vraiment un logiciel de production qui est fait pour nous faire gagner du temps (il l'a dit au moins 20 x et là je suis gentil!)

Vraiment dommage pour la concurrence que Quark soit à ce point largué, mais bon ça c'est pas nouveau!


----------



## sylko (1 Avril 2004)

steph a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, vous n'avez rien raté car la présentation Quark était vraiment à chier, il nous ont présenté l'annulation multiple, les tableaux et imports de tableax Excel, le seul truc sympa c'est d'avoir des formats différents dans un même document, mais ça Freehand le fait depuis toujours alors ils ont vraiment rien inventé
> 
> j'allais oublié que ce logiciel est vraiment un logiciel de production qui est fait pour nous faire gagner du temps (il l'a dit au moins 20 x et là je suis gentil!)
> 
> Vraiment dommage pour la concurrence que Quark soit à ce point largué, mais bon ça c'est pas nouveau!



Ca devient pathétique...
Ils récoltent ce qu'ils ont semé depuis des années.

Depuis quelques temps, ils font moins les arrogants. Ils sont en grande partie responsables, du switch de certaines grandes boîtes. 

Ca ne me fera rien, d'apprendre la future disparition de Quark.


----------



## c-66 (1 Avril 2004)

Et à part la présentation de Quark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, y'avait du monde ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Et à part la présentation de Quark
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En tout cas moins de monde que pour les présentations précédentes... Ils auraient dû mettre Quark en premier...


----------



## mki (1 Avril 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Et à part la présentation de Quark
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le patron d'Apple Suisse a dit qu'on était plus de 200 je crois

Sinon j'aurais une petite question, durant la présentation des produits apple, ils ont montré comment partager des images stockés sur un iPod mais j'ai pas retenu comment ils ont fait ça, qqun peut me rafraîchir la mémoire ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2004)

mki a dit:
			
		

> le patron d'Apple Suisse a dit qu'on était plus de 200 je crois
> 
> Sinon j'aurais une petite question, durant la présentation des produits apple, ils ont montré comment partager des images stockés sur un iPod mais j'ai pas retenu comment ils ont fait ça, qqun peut me rafraîchir la mémoire ?



Dans les préférences de Transfert d'image.


----------



## golf (7 Avril 2004)

Dans les locaux de lEpita/Epitech, au Le Kremlin Bicètre (très proche banlieue parisienne)... 

 [COLOR= red]Présents :  [/COLOR] 
Golf


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2004)

Je viens de m'inscrire, j'y serai certainement des 15h.

Rien de tel qu'une petite apres midi Mac Os X apres les ecrits de l'ESCP le matin


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dans les locaux de lEpita/Epitech, au Le Kremlin Bicètre (très proche banlieue parisienne)...
> 
> [COLOR= red]Présents :  [/COLOR]
> Golf



squatteur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













moi j'y vais que si ben R. m'invite à boire une bière sinon j'y vais pas


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Avril 2004)

alèm [img a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/love.gif[/img]]
> 
> squatteur
> 
> ...



<font color="teal">En parlant de boire un verre, on doit toujours se boire une Kriek hein nous!

Je ne bois que de la Bellevue et pas de la Extra, trop fruitée pour moi, j'aime le petit goût d'amertume de la normale... Elle doit être bien fraîche aussi... (succès garanti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  </font>


----------



## chagregel (14 Avril 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> <font color="teal">En parlant de boire un verre, on doit toujours se boire une Kriek hein nous!
> (...)











Complètement jardinage celle la


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> <font color="teal">En parlant de boire un verre, on doit toujours se boire une Kriek hein nous!
> 
> Je ne bois que de la Bellevue et pas de la Extra, trop fruitée pour moi, j'aime le petit goût d'amertume de la normale... Elle doit être bien fraîche aussi... (succès garanti
> 
> ...



si tu me laisses déguster une bonne Orval pendant ce temps.


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Avril 2004)

Alèm [img a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/love.gif[/img] ]
> 
> si tu me laisses déguster une bonne Orval pendant ce temps.



Sans problème... C aussi une bonne bière belge...


----------



## Couhoulinn (16 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> si tu me laisses déguster une bonne Orval pendant ce temps.



Et à quand un AES à Orval? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ou à Chimay


----------



## golf (29 Avril 2004)

Alors, la date approche...
Vous vous êtes inscrits ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mai 2004)

Comme le signale MacGeneration, les séminaires Driven By Design se poursuivent en France.

Pour ceux qui vont s'y rendre, faites comme nous, n'allez pas à la présentation de Quark.


----------



## iMax (3 Mai 2004)

Bon, je sais, c'est un repère à PCistes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais je dois y aller pour un travail que je fais pour le bahut... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon 12' détonnera avec tout ces portables PCs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Est-ce que quelqu'un ici y va aussi ?


----------



## sylko (3 Mai 2004)

Oui, j'y ferai certainement un saut. On se retrouve dans les caves?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2004)

Comptez pas sur moi pour mettre les pieds dans ce machin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'y ferai certainement un saut. On se retrouve dans les caves?



Par contre... là...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2004)

ils y vendent de la bière?


----------



## molgow (4 Mai 2004)

Vous pensez que c'est mieux cette année ?!

J'y étais allé y a 2 ans mais c'était tellement nul que je n'y suis jamais retourné... malgré que j'ai toujours des entrées gratuites.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Vous pensez que c'est mieux cette année ?!
> 
> J'y étais allé y a 2 ans mais c'était tellement nul que je n'y suis jamais retourné... malgré que j'ai toujours des entrées gratuites.



l'essentiel c'est les bars qu'ils y a autour nan?


----------



## molgow (4 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> l'essentiel c'est les bars qu'ils y a autour nan?



ComputerExpo n'a pas encore lieu au Flon à ce que je sache ?!


----------



## iMax (4 Mai 2004)

Bon, perso, j'y suis demain à partir de 13h30...
J'y serais aussi jeudi et vendredi, l'horaire restant à définir


----------



## iMax (6 Mai 2004)

Bon, j'y suis déja allé hier et aujourd'hui...

J'ai assisté à des conférences à l'intérêt tout à fait variable.

Pour ce qui est des stands, j'en ai vu deux qui m'ont plû:
- Le stand Nespresso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Le musée Bolo, pour ceux qui connaissent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . C'était pas mal du tout... Ils avaient plusieures machines intéressantes, comme un Apple II (équipé d'une carte vidéo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), le Mac de 1984 qui était installé exprès à coté du tout premier PC d'IBM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, un Smaky avec Pacman (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), un Atari, un Silicon Graphics, un vieux HP de 1968 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et... un pong! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Génial, on y a joué plusieures dizaines de minutes avec un pote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


J'y vais pour la dernière fois demain


----------



## iMax (7 Mai 2004)

lol, je suis à une conférence et je suis connecté en Wi-Fi avec le PB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sympa, Swisscom filait des valuecards pour les hotspots


----------



## golf (9 Mai 2004)

La journée Mac OS X 2004 Epimac est annulée !...


----------



## Yip (9 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> La journée Mac OS X 2004 Epimac est annulée !...



Mais pas la Mac LAN...


----------



## Nune (16 Juin 2004)

:rose:

...moi j'y vais ...


----------



## maousse (17 Juin 2004)

n'oublie pas de faire des photos, et avec un peu de chance, tu auras un petit cadeau à la keynote si tu y vas...   
Profite bien !


----------



## kertruc (13 Octobre 2004)

Pour les enseignants : 








			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> Apple est aujourd'hui très  heureux d'annoncer la tenue du premier Institut  pour les technologies de l'information et de la communication Apple (ITICA) pour l'éducation.
> 
> Cette formation, destinée aux personnels enseignants, aux élèves d'IUFM et aux personnels  des différents CRDP et CDDP de la France entière, sera animée par le réseau ADE (Apple Distinguished  Educator), un réseau d'enseignants, et portera sur des témathiques particulièrement adaptées aux questionnement des enseignants quant à l'usage  des TIC en classe.
> 
> La formation aura lieu du Lundi 1er Novembre 9 h au  Mercredi 3 Novembre 2004, en plein morbihan, au parc  de Branféré, dans l'école  Nicolas Hulot pour la Nature et l'Homme.


Je suis inscrit !!


----------



## golf (14 Octobre 2004)

Bon, cela fait un compétent à l'éduc 
Il en reste encore combien à convaincre, 200.000, 400.000 ?


----------



## kertruc (14 Octobre 2004)

Je vous raconterai ;-)


----------



## colbosc (17 Octobre 2004)

l'TICA n'est pas réservé aux professeurs bretons, mais ouvert à tous les enseignants

Vous pouvez voir le programme des ateliers ici...


----------



## kertruc (17 Octobre 2004)

C'est vrai... j'ai pas trop compris pourquoi la news parlait d'enseignants bretons... Y a pas besoin de passeport pour aller en Bretagne... 

À ce propos, je pars des Yvelines pour y aller... je suis prêt à covoiturer pour diminuer les frais...


----------



## colbosc (18 Octobre 2004)

kernmac, y a des (voire un) macs dans ton établissement ?


----------



## Claude number X (18 Octobre 2004)

D'ailleur, ITICA n'est pas réservé qu'aux seuls enseignants.
Je viens de m'inscrire et j'ai reçu confirmation alors que je suis animateur multimédia dans une association type MJC équipée Mac
Les élèves d'IUFM et les personnels des centres de documentation sont également conviés.

Alors les MacGenerationnistes qui fait le déplacement ? Une petite AES en Bretagne avant l'heure ca vous dit    

Faites vite, il ne doit plus rester beaucoup de places


----------



## kertruc (18 Octobre 2004)

colbosc a dit:
			
		

> kernmac, y a des (voire un) macs dans ton établissement ?



Je veux !!
J'ai décroché un eMac pour ma classe...
(Je pense faire switcher toute l'école d'ici 2012  )


----------



## kertruc (18 Octobre 2004)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> Faites vite, il ne doit plus rester beaucoup de places



C'est vrai que ça descend, mais il en reste...

Alors ? Personne pour un covoiturage depuis la région parisienne ?


----------



## colbosc (18 Octobre 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> Je veux !!
> J'ai décroché un eMac pour ma classe...
> (Je pense faire switcher toute l'école d'ici 2012  )



 moi un iBook et vidéoprojecteur pour ma classe et mes cours
les windows m'ont promis que ce serait le premier et le dernier du bahut
un mac y savent pas ce que c'est, ça les dépasse une machine qui marche bien


----------



## kertruc (18 Octobre 2004)

Ouahhhhh !!
Qui a transformé mon petit post minable en post digne de la une de MacGé ???       

Ton modérateur préféré
golf :rateau:


----------



## colbosc (18 Octobre 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> Ouahhhhh !!
> Qui a transformé mon petit post minable en post digne de la une de MacGé ???
> 
> Ton modérateur préféré
> golf :rateau:



 faut bien se défouler un peu des pesanteurs du mammouth


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2004)

colbosc a dit:
			
		

> faut bien se défouler un peu des pesanteurs du mammouth


Ça peut arriver mais là, c'est tout simplement pour donner de la lisibilité à un événement que peu de gens connaissent 

Faut s'y faire, il y aura désormais un peu plus de visibilité dans ce forum 
C'est pas le Bar ici


----------



## kertruc (19 Octobre 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> Ouahhhhh !!
> Qui a transformé mon petit post minable en post digne de la une de MacGé ???
> 
> Ton modérateur préféré
> golf :rateau:



AHHHH !!! Au secours !!!  y a du vert dans mon message !!!


----------



## colbosc (19 Octobre 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> Ouahhhhh !!
> Qui a transformé mon petit post minable en post digne de la une de MacGé ???
> 
> Ton modérateur préféré
> golf :rateau:



on veut tous notre image !


----------



## Cillian (21 Octobre 2004)

... d'y goûter lors du dernier jour de l'AE 2004.
Pour tous ceux et celles qui n'on pas eu cette chance, [Voir là et là  ]

une séance de rattrapage * vous est proposée du 28 Octobre au 01 Novembre.

* L'informatique n'est pas mon seul et unique (embon)point d'intérêt.


----------



## golf (21 Octobre 2004)

> News
> Le Salon du Chocolat 2004 à Paris, 10 ANS DEJA !
> 
> Dix ans que Sylvie Douce et François Jeantet, un couple d'entrepreneurs passionnés et amoureux du chocolat, se sont lancés dans l'aventure d'un salon destiné à ce produit d'exception.
> ...


----------



## golf (21 Octobre 2004)

Y aura-t-il une borne WiFi là bas


----------



## kertruc (26 Octobre 2004)

Bon, moi j'y vais en voiture au départ de la région parisienne...
Vraiment personne pour un covoiturage ????


----------



## c-66 (26 Octobre 2004)

Pour info, je serais à la conférence de Jodan Hubbard au Cern le 3 novembre prochain (infos ici). Donc si vous avez planifier le déplacement, faites-moi signe.


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Octobre 2004)

Mon père y va aussi mais bon, la région parisienne c'est pas trop sur son chemin


----------



## kertruc (26 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Mon père y va aussi mais bon, la région parisienne c'est pas trop sur son chemin



Ok, pour que tous les affiliés MacGé se reconnaissent, je propose de porter un entonnoir sur la tête 

Bon, bon, il semble que ça ne sera pas un lieu de rencontre MacGé...

Tiens, si ça vous tente, et s'il y a des machines qui marchent là-bas D), et si je réussi à prendre le temps, je ferai un petit fil sur ce premier ITICA...


----------



## Claude number X (29 Octobre 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> Ok, pour que tous les affiliés MacGé se reconnaissent, je propose de porter un entonnoir sur la tête
> 
> Bon, bon, il semble que ça ne sera pas un lieu de rencontre MacGé...
> 
> Tiens, si ça vous tente, et s'il y a des machines qui marchent là-bas D), et si je réussi à prendre le temps, je ferai un petit fil sur ce premier ITICA...



Bon j'arrive avec mon Ti diamanche dans l'après midi, j'espère bien qu'il y aura un réseau Wi-Fi pour les pauses ou les soirées.

A bientôt Kernnac. Vu qu'on est que 2, je te propose plutôt d'arborer l'entonnoir, je te reconnaîtrais et viendrais te saluer  

... s'il n'y a pas trop de monde autour


----------



## Mitch (30 Octobre 2004)

j'y serais aussi ...... 

A+


----------



## Claude number X (30 Octobre 2004)

Au fait Kernac, c'est quoi le programme pour toi   
 pour moi ca sera FinalCut Express pendant les 3 demi-journées


----------



## docmib (3 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour a tous,

J'aurais aimé savoir s'il y a des francophones qui comptent faire le pied de grue devant le tout premier Apple Store européen le 20 novembre.

A ceux qui comptent y aller je leur dis: "-Rendez-vous peut-etre le 20..."


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2004)

Alors ceux qui y étaient, on peut avoir un résumé? C'était intéressant? Vous avez appris quelque-chose sur le futur d'OS X?


----------



## kertruc (5 Novembre 2004)

Je vais faire un petit bilan ITICA bientôt...
Mais sachez que c'était vraiment bien ! ;-)
(juste pour vous mettre l'eau à la bouche...  )


----------



## iManu (6 Novembre 2004)

Alors ?
C'était bien ?


----------



## kertruc (8 Novembre 2004)

Bon, je me fait mon petit fil tout seul...

J'ai pas eu le temps de faire un vrai compte rendu de l'ITICA... je vais m'y mettre...
En attendant, et pour rendre jaloux ceux qui ne sont pas venus, nous nous sommes vu offrir une réduction de 12% pour l'achat d'un portable.
Apple nous avait promis d'autres offres des partenaires de l'ITICA, et la première vient de nous parvenir : 

"Comme annoncé lors de la dernière session de l'ITICA, certains partenaires souhaitent vous proposer des offres spécifiques dans le cadre de la formation qui a été dispensée.
La première offre spécifique provient de la société Omega Concept, peut intéresser plus particulièrement les personnes ayant suivi l'atelier 12 "Développement de produits éducatifs avec QuickMédia 5".

OMEGA CONCEPT vous propose donc une réduction de 15% sur QuickMedia Education et MistralMovie Education."

Voili...

(en fait, je me demande bien qui ce genre de nouvelles peut intéresser


----------



## imaout (8 Novembre 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, et pour rendre jaloux ceux qui ne sont pas venus, nous nous sommes vu offrir une réduction de 12% pour l'achat d'un portable.


Au fait tu sais si c'est sur le tarif éducation cette réduction ? Et quelles sont les modalités ? Faut-il attendre un message comme celui d'aujourd'hui ?
J'ai trouvé mon avatar dans le parc...


----------



## Macintosheux (8 Novembre 2004)

Mon père a eu la chance d'y aller, lui qui était réticent à passer de OS 9 à Panther... maintenant il est convaincu ! Mais le problème avec cet ITICA, c'est que la plupart des gens qui y sont allés étaient déjà convaincus par Apple... donc bon ca a appris plein de choses aux possésseurs de Macintosh, qui auront pour mission de convertir les PCistes trop nombreux dans nos écoles...
C'est dommage que les participants ne soient pas directement des Pcistes  
Sinon très bon bilan, les formateurs étaient très qualifiés  

J'ai compris pourquoi Apple a du mal à livrer ses iMac G5 : ils sont tous à l'ITICA


----------



## kertruc (8 Novembre 2004)

Je ne sais toujours pas...
J'ai envoyé un mail pour avoir des nouvelles, parce que j'ai vendu le mien juste avant de partir 
Je te tiens au courant...


----------



## iCed (9 Novembre 2004)

Peut-on alors rêver de notre Apple Store Champs-Elysées ???  Patience !!!


----------



## golf (9 Novembre 2004)

Heu, c'est pas le sujet, c'est pas le bar et c'est pas rumeur  :mouais: 
Bannis je ?


----------



## docmib (11 Novembre 2004)

Bon he bien finalement je pense que je serai le seul de ce forum a assister a l'ouverture du tout premier Apple Store Européen... Ca fera moins de conccurence pour tenter d'obtenir un des 2500 cadeaux de bienvenue...

Je rapporterai quelques photos avec un peu de chance.


----------



## Olivier.w (11 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour, moi j'y vais le 20 Novembre à Londres pour l'ouverture de l'Apple store.
S'il y en a qui y vont se serait sympa de se rencontrer.
Par ailleur par l'agence de ma mère je peu avoir des super prix pour l'heurostar/

Voici mes coordonées pour ce qui y vont pour organiser un RDV : 
Email : olimac@mac.com
ichat compte .Mac : olimac@mac.com
MSN : willimac@hotmail.com


----------



## kertruc (11 Novembre 2004)

ITICA 2004​
(Un petit bilan promis de longue date.)

Le premier ITICA (Institut pour les technologies de l'information et de la communication Apple) s'est tenu à Branféré (56) du 1er au 3 novembre 2004. Les participants étaient pour une large majorité des enseignants (normal). L'organisation et l'animation de ce stage étaient assurées par les ADE (Apple Distinguished Educator). Ce stage était donc organisé par et pour des enseignants, la société Apple se "contentant" de fournir le matériel et de financer l'opération (et de croiser les doigts pour qu'on fasse la promotion de leur matériel dans nos établissements).

D'une manière générale, la formation a été de bonne qualité. L'objectif d'une utilisation pédagogique de la technologie a toujours été présent (en tout cas pour les ateliers auxquels j'ai participé). Le simple fait de se rencontrer entre enseignants utilisateurs de Macs était déjà en soit enrichissant. De plus, les ADE ne sont pas ADE pour rien, et leur compétence a vraiment beaucoup à voir avec la qualité de ce stage (j'en profite ici pour les remercier...).

Les ateliers étaient nombreux (voir le programme). Je ne vais parler que des ateliers auxquels j'ai participé, à savoir : Pratiques autour des films d'animation, Les logiciels pour le primaire, et l'atelier outils pour l'apprentissage musical.


*L'atelier pratique autour des films d'animation animé par Éric Vigo :*

Le premier et je dois dire le plus intéressant des ateliers de "mon" ITICA. C'est en effet cet atelier qui m'avait motivé à m'inscrire. Et je n'ai pas été déçu.

J'avais un peu cherché sans succès une méthode simple pour faire des films d'animation en classe. Il faut croire que j'avais vraiment mal cherché, parce que la solution est si simple, que j'ai pleuré tout le temps perdu l'année dernière à bidouiller dans mon coin avec mon appareil photo et Ilife à essayer de faire bouger une gomme sur mon plancher !!

La solution s'appelle iStopMotion . Ce logiciel est tout simplement génial (et pas cher). Il suffit de brancher une caméra DV ou une iSight et le tour est joué ! Aucune connaissance technique n'est nécessaire, le logiciel est si simple que même des élèves de maternelle peuvent l'utiliser... Je ne peux que vous conseiller de l'essayer si vous avez une DV. Moi, j'en ai fait commander une par mon école !! Ça va animer dans la classe de Cm1 !! Il existe un plugin pour utiliser un appareil photo numérique pour les écoles les moins fortunées, mais nous n'avons pas testé cette méthode.


*L'atelier "logiciels pour le primaire" animé par Michel Fraisse :*

Quelques logiciels nous ont été présentés. J'en ai retenu quelques-uns :

- AlphaBaby qui permet de laisser les tout-petits tripoter le Mac.
- Ordralphabetix, Genop et HorlogePP les logiciels de Roland Tournier qui était présent et nous en a fait une petite démo.
- LitteGeometry qui permet de manipuler des outils à l'écran (génial).
- Et le meillleur à mon avis : GeoNext logiciel (JAVA donc multi-plateformes) de géométrie dynamique. Indispensable !

Ceci dit, cet atelier a quand même montré la faible offre de logiciels disponible sur OSX... espérons que les collègues qui ont suivi les ateliers programmation vont nous pondre de beaux logiciels 


*L'atelier " outils pour l'apprentissage musical" :*

Là, il y a eu une petite erreur de casting... En effet, nous avons vu GarageBand (et l'indispensable Dent du Midi), atelier visant les débutants. Ensuite nous sommes passés directement sur LogicPro qui (comme son nom l'indique) est un logiciel professionnel. Je ne suis pas souvent perdu devant un logiciel, mais là, je dois dire qu'à part rester bouche bée devant les possibilités de ce truc, j'ai été totalement incapable d'en faire quoi que ce soit... mais bon, chacun son métier...


*Bilan :*

Comme tout le monde l'a souligné à la fin du stage, tout ceci nous a à tous paru bien court... Mais bien riche...
Les ADE ont fait un boulot superbe, ce sont vraiment des gens passionnés. Ils n'ont eu que deux mois pour organiser tout ça, et je leur tire mon chapeau. Bravo aussi à Karine, qui a fait un boulot de logistique impressionnant, s'occupant de tous nos petits soucis sans relâche (et gentille avec les zombis scotchés sur leurs écrans à 2 heures du mat').
Apple doit "offrir" à tous les participants des offres promotionnelles, en matériel (12% sur les portables) et en logiciels (accords avec les éditeurs).
Nous attendons aussi avec impatience le film qui a été tourné par des étudiantes en communication.


----------



## c-66 (11 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir,

Perso je viens le 19 et le 20 pour la MacExpo et donc pour l'ouverture du magasin. Si au passage qqn est sur londre ou a un bon plan de logement (avec connexion haut-débit) je suis preneur.


----------



## Olivier.w (11 Novembre 2004)

Salut, on pourais peut être se rencontrer si tu vas à Mac Expo.
Pour aller à Mac Expo il faut s'inscrire pour avoir un badge? Si oui ou? et est ce payant? Quel prix?


----------



## docmib (12 Novembre 2004)

Alors pour ceux qui vont faire le pied de grue devant le Store comment fera-t'on pour se rencontrer en tant que francophones ?

Je propose qu'on entonne tous un chant de Francis Lalanne, mais on risque de ne jamais revoir notre pays natal ensuite...

Quelqu'un a une meilleure idée ?

MacExpo c'est ou au fait ?


----------



## golf (12 Novembre 2004)

Le site officiel : mac-expo.co.uk


----------



## flotow (15 Novembre 2004)

Salut!

je pense y aller avec mon Tshirt McGé! Mais au fait, ca coute combien le voyage pour la journée en Eurostar?


----------



## Olivier.w (15 Novembre 2004)

J'ai payé 145¤ un départ le vendredi soir et un retour le dimanche en fin d'après midi, donc j'y serais et je suis impatient d'y être.

Pour les francophones qui y vont, on peut, peut etre se retrouver.


----------



## corbuu (16 Novembre 2004)

Travaillant à l'endroit ou se passe la Mac Expo 04 (dans le Business Design Center à Islington) je me suis amusé à faire quelques photos et les mettre en ligne.

Vous pouvez donc allez voir dès à présent la preparation du MAc Expo, Apple à mis les bouchés double coté IMAC G5... 

CLIQUEZ ICI POUR LES PHOTOS 
www.julienfroger.com

Ce sera mis à jour regulierement.


----------



## NightWalker (16 Novembre 2004)

Salut... ton lien ne marche pas.... :affraid:

 Il y a aussi l'ouverture de l'AppleStore GB non ??? tu ne peux pas faire les tophes aussi ??? 

 Merci........


----------



## corbuu (16 Novembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Salut... ton lien ne marche pas.... :affraid:
> 
> Il y a aussi l'ouverture de l'AppleStore GB non ??? tu ne peux pas faire les tophes aussi ???
> 
> Merci........



Salut
Si le lien marche très bien. Confirme svp.

L'apple Store, il est dans quelle rue à londres ? Je vais aller faire quelques photos sans probleme...


----------



## corbuu (16 Novembre 2004)

le nouvel apple stoore est à Regent Street
Ce site repertorie deja beaucoup d'infos sur cet apple store
http://www.ifoapplestore.com/



Au fait, pourquoi mon post est passé de reagissez à rendez vous ? Parceque vous ne saviez pas trop ou le mettre ?   C'est plutot l'occasion de parler de ce qui va etre annoncé là-bas...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, pourquoi mon post est passé de reagissez à rendez vous ? Parceque vous ne saviez pas trop ou le mettre ?   C'est plutot l'occasion de parler de ce qui va etre annoncé là-bas...



Parce qu'il y a déjà un sujet sur la MacExpo, dans Rendez-Vous...  Et que ces deux, devraient en principe, bientôt être fusionnés...   C'est fait

Sinon, toujours pas dispo ton site avec les photos.


----------



## corbuu (16 Novembre 2004)

http://www.julienfroger.com/
peut tu confirmer que ca marche maintenant ?

Merci


----------



## Foguenne (16 Novembre 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> http://www.julienfroger.com/
> peut tu confirmer que ca marche maintenant ?
> 
> Merci



Non, ça ne marche pas.


----------



## corbuu (16 Novembre 2004)

*****
peut tu confirmer que ca marche maintenant ?

Merci


----------



## golf (16 Novembre 2004)

Marche toujours pas !!!


----------



## kertruc (17 Novembre 2004)

Salut

Bon, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a personne dans ce fil  

Si quelqu'un me lit (un participant à l'ITICA) : vous avez des nouvelles des réductions ?? 
Parce que moi, je commence à plus tenir le coup... j'ai vendu mon eMac voilà 3 semaines, et j'attends la réduc' pour m'acheter mon iBook... c'est long...


----------



## Olivier.w (17 Novembre 2004)

Je serais à Londres Samedi pour Mac Expo et pour l'ouverture de l'Apple Store.

Je voudrais savoir si pour Mac Expo on peut acheter son badge sur place ou s'il faut l'acheter sur internet, sur le site de Mac Expo?


----------



## Gregg (17 Novembre 2004)

Olivier.w a dit:
			
		

> Je serais à Londres Samedi pour Mac Expo et pour l'ouverture de l'Apple Store.
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si pour Mac Expo on peut acheter son badge sur place ou s'il faut l'acheter sur internet, sur le site de Mac Expo?


 
http://www.mac-expo.co.uk/page.cfm?HyperLink=http://www.eventcommunity.co.uk/registration/ma1104_show.asp


----------



## corbuu (17 Novembre 2004)

Ok voici quelques photos du STAND APPLE en plein montage des IPODS U2, IPODS MINI, IPODS, G5, XSERVE...


----------



## corbuu (17 Novembre 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Perso je viens le 19 et le 20 pour la MacExpo et donc pour l'ouverture du magasin. Si au passage qqn est sur londre ou a un bon plan de logement (avec connexion haut-débit) je suis preneur.



Veejee J'ai connexion haut debit (1Mb) et apart pour toi si tu le shouhaite (j'y habite). A dix minutes du Business Design Center ou est logé la mac expo.

j'attends ton pm si t interessé.


----------



## GodHead (17 Novembre 2004)

Si vous allez à MacExpo, Venez me voir sur le Stand de Computers Unlimited (Stand 420).
 J'y serais Vendredi et samedi !

 Je veux parler Français ;-)

 Jean-Mi


----------



## c-66 (18 Novembre 2004)

Bon, personellement je viens donc vendredi après-midi sur MacExpo donc si vous voulez qu'on s'y retrouve, envoyez-moi un message privé, un bon point de ralliement serait peut être le stand de GodHead puisqu'il est par ici (qu'en pense-tu ?)

Autrement je serais encore là samedi matin pour l'ouverture du store.


----------



## corbuu (18 Novembre 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Bon, personellement je viens donc vendredi après-midi sur MacExpo donc si vous voulez qu'on s'y retrouve, envoyez-moi un message privé, un bon point de ralliement serait peut être le stand de GodHead puisqu'il est par ici (qu'en pense-tu ?)
> 
> Autrement je serais encore là samedi matin pour l'ouverture du store.


salut,

a quelle heure comptez vous aller au Store sur Regent Street ? 
Je pense qu'il y aura une queue montruseuse de 600 personnes surement... avec des gens qui sont là depuis 8h ou 6h meme non ?

Pour info, le STORE ouvre à 10h, heure locale.


----------



## GodHead (18 Novembre 2004)

Rendez-Vous sur la Mac Expo sur mon Stand Computers Unlimited (420) en face de celui d'Apple sur la Mezzanine et demandez Jean-Michel, je serais le seul Français sur le Stand donc vous demandez "where is the Jean-Mi ? "


----------



## GodHead (18 Novembre 2004)

Attention, préparez-vous à un temps glacial Samedi : -1% et Neige !!!
 Donc venez tôt, (8h00 maxi) il risque d'y avoir du monde et surtout couvrez-vous bien, conseil d'ami.
 Températures de demain Vendredi : 0° le matin 4° à Midi !!!


----------



## corbuu (18 Novembre 2004)

voici quelques photo de l'ipod U2 dans mes mains !

bonne journée à tout le monde


----------



## imaout (18 Novembre 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> Si quelqu'un me lit (un participant à l'ITICA) : vous avez des nouvelles des réductions ??
> Parce que moi, je commence à plus tenir le coup... j'ai vendu mon eMac voilà 3 semaines, et j'attends la réduc' pour m'acheter mon iBook... c'est long...


    Le message est arrivé tout à l'heure : tu vas pouvoir faire chauffer la carte bleue. C'est bien 12% sur les 2 gammes iBook et PowerBook.
Bon achat ; moi je réfléchis à remplacer mon iBook 600.


----------



## imaout (18 Novembre 2004)

Ceci dit, comme la réduction semble s'appliquer aux tarifs de l'Applestore normal et non éduc., suivant la configuration choisie, on arrive à un rabais de 60 à 120 euros sur le tarif éducation.
Pour rappel en tarif éducation il y a une réduction de 6 % sur iBook et de 8 % sur PowerBook.
Enfin cela peut aider à payer une barette mémoire (ailleurs que chez Apple   ).


----------



## ficelle (19 Novembre 2004)

GodHead a dit:
			
		

> Attention, préparez-vous à un temps glacial Samedi : -1% et Neige !!!
> Donc venez tôt, (8h00 maxi) il risque d'y avoir du monde et surtout couvrez-vous bien, conseil d'ami.
> Températures de demain Vendredi : 0° le matin 4° à Midi !!!




ah la vache, le retour de GodHead !   

salut jean-michel


----------



## kertruc (19 Novembre 2004)

Ouaip... je pensais que ce serais sur l'AppleStore Éduc...
Finalement, c'est moins intéressant que la promo de 200 ¤ pour l'achat d'un iPod...
MMMMMhhhh...
Je sais plus trop moi...
Mais j'ai plus de machine à moi...
Arghhhh


----------



## kertruc (19 Novembre 2004)

Bon, je viens de contacter l'Apple Store, et j'ai un peu les boules...
L'iBook 12 pouces avec un DD de 60Go me coûte 1019¤ avec les 12%, mais en tant que prof, j'avais déjà 8% et la même config' me revenait à 1089¤ donc je gagne 70¤ soit beaucoup moins que la promo portable + iPod (200¤ de réduction)...
Donc, la réduc' ITICA, c'est sympa, mais c'est surtout pour faire joli... 
12% sur le prix éduc, ça, ça aurait été cool !!
Ça me rembourse même pas mon billet de train...


----------



## imaout (19 Novembre 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> Donc, la réduc' ITICA, c'est sympa, mais c'est surtout pour faire joli...
> 12% sur le prix éduc, ça, ça aurait été cool !!


C'est ce que je pense aussi ; ou alors ils auraient pu faire l'effort de fournir des logiciels (autres que iLife) comme ceux qu'on a pu découvrir sur place ; un peu comme le plan étudiant avec Office (fourni avec PowerBook ou très peu cher en option).


----------



## Olivier.w (20 Novembre 2004)

Voici mes photos de l'Apple Store de Londres : 
http://homepage.mac.com/olimac/PhotoAlbum26.html
Olivier


----------



## c-66 (21 Novembre 2004)

Elle sont super tes photos, bravo, j'ai du partir à 1h00 pour prendre l'avion donc j'ai pas croisé trop de français a part des gens d'Apple, dommage.


----------



## Macounette (21 Novembre 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Elle sont super tes photos, bravo, j'ai du partir à 1h00 pour prendre l'avion donc j'ai pas croisé trop de français a part des gens d'Apple, dommage.


 C'est vrai que les photos sont superbes. 
 J'en profite pour dire un grand merci à toi Veejee pour ton reportage et tes photos ainsi qu'à Olivier.w pour les siennes; vous nous avez fait rêver... vivement un AS sur le _continent_... ou un petit voyage à Londres. :love:


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

Un petit voyage a Londres une semaine avant Noël ca pourrait etre extra , vous croyez pas ? Un prix de gros pour l'Eurostar , ca le fait ?


----------



## GodHead (23 Novembre 2004)

Je ne sais pas qui se cache derrière "Ficelle" mais je lui réponds en disant " tout baigne, tout roule et la vie est belle ;-) " et je lui transmets mes amitiés ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jean-Mi


----------



## ficelle (24 Novembre 2004)

GodHead a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas qui se cache derrière "Ficelle" mais je lui réponds en disant " tout baigne, tout roule et la vie est belle ;-) " et je lui transmets mes amitiés !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maintenant, tu sais 

pour les autres, je vous demande total respect pour ce newbie qui en connait beaucoup plus sur notre platforme préférée que la moitié des membres du forum réunis


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2004)

Mouala, les  WWDC, Salons et autres manisfestation, c'est fini pour 2004 

Rendez vous pour de nouvelles aventures en 2005


----------

